# The Official "Breaking Bad" Final Season Thread!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yo! I spent much of the last few weeks watching 40+ episodes of this amazing show. Why it took me so long to join the band wagon, I'm not sure. I actually started to watch the first episode when it originally premiered but only gave it a few minutes before deciding it was not for me. I'm pretty sure had I watched the entire show, or even just a few more minutes I would have been hooked.

I will say it lives up to the all the praise and hype. Every character is so well written and then realized. Intense but with a lot of humor to keep your head from exploding. I am especially fond of Jesse played brilliantly by Aaron Paul and Saul played by the scene stealing Bob Odenkirk, which I understand is to be spun off into his own series.

Here are two fun you tube views of their best moments (and yes there may be spoilers...!)

Yo! Bitch!





In case you live under a rock, tomorrow night is the start of _second half_ of the final season... of which first 8 episodes have already aired and also are now available on Netflix stream.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My wife and I just started watching this on Netflix. We're racing through Season 2 so we can catch up with the final season!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I was late to the game too and watched all 5 seasons in just a few weeks.  Just finished episode 1 tonight.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Enjoyed the premiere very much, I think it is interesting how they sometimes start out with a "flash forward" that could or could not mean what you think...

I did think that Walt


Spoiler



could have come up with a very believable story about getting involved with these guys almost by accident and getting out way back before it got crazy. He could have known Gail and just taught him how to make meth for example in exchange for a big payoff but that was it... He could have told Hank he drove into the car to save him, fearing they would both be killed if he took him to the laundry... and perhaps he was forced under threat to his family... Oh well. It will be very interesting to see how it plays out!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> I did think that Walt
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Possibly, and he's always so quick on his feet. But he walked in to the garage and saw all those boxes, so he could surmise that Hank had lots of evidence. I love those flash forwards--they are never what you think. Right now, it seems likely to assume Hank will be responsible for exposing who Walt really is, so that makes me think that's not how it's going to go. I think Walt Jr. is going to play some bigger role this season. Maybe Lydia exposes Walt? I don't think Walt has Hank in mind for the Ricin. I was surprised Hank and Walt faced off so soon. I thought it would be a few episodes. And yo, poor Jesse. I binged on the previous episodes, so it really stinks having to wait a week for the next one! I wonder if Skylar is going to come to Walt's defense and somehow prevent Hank from arresting Walt. So much speculation!!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Could not resist this youtuber's take on a new opening for the show if it had been made in the mid 90's...
Spot on!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to say, I am a little surprised there are not more fans of the show on this board?


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love this show!!  To me, it's the best show ever created on TV.     And it promises to have a terrific ending with all the ends tied up, unlike a lot of what I would consider really lame endings to other popular long-running shows.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

by the way, this week's Mythbusters looked at 2 Breaking Bad scenarios....


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of the show, too.  I didn't start watching it until after Christmas when I got Netflix.  I got caught up before Season 6 so that I could watch them as they air.  Can't wait until tonight!  I recently saw "Breaking Bad" described as a dark comedy, and I had never really thought of that before, but I can see that.  I think it's the greatest show I've ever seen.  I plan to start watching some of the other highly rated shows that I've missed.  I'm so glad I didn't miss out on Breaking Bad.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

No comments on last night's show?  I loved when Marie slapped Skylar.  I'm going to be so sad to see these characters go.  And I've only been watching since about January.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I also came to the series very late and _binge watched_ (this is the new catch phrase I believe) all the past seasons just a month before this season started. I have to say I was blown away by Aaron Paul's two scenes... with out uttering a word he exposed a whole other layer of Jesse's character and the turmoil he is dealing with.

And honestly if I were Walt, I would have gotten in that van and just kept on driving... every episode has me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't imagine how it's all going to end. But


Spoiler



based on the flash forward with Walt coming back in town to get a big gun and the ricin, I don't think it's meant for Hank. I bet he's got his family in hiding somewhere, and he's going to have a showdown with super creepy Todd and the gang. (shoulda known when that guy played Landry on Friday Night Lights and killed a guy he was no good!!! Another fab, amazing show if you're looking for something to binge watch.


 But then again, I'm probably wrong, because you can never guess what's going to happen on this show.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Episode 3: how many times did my jaw drop? Wow. Didn't see any of that coming.


Spoiler



Makes me think Jesse exposes Walt and maybe Walt was coming to town with that big gun in that first episode to have a showdown with Jesse.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, crazy intense last night... I was not completely surprised that


Spoiler



Jesse figured out what Walt had done. I had hoped that Walt really did care about Jesse like a Father, I think he did at one point. I keep thinking about him taking Jesse out of that drug house and also mowing down the two thugs who were about to kill him. The twist at the end of the season when he killed Gus and we realized he really did poison that kid changed every ideal I had about Walt at that point. And the _confession_ hit that home again... a brilliant move but wow, he is diabolical!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

New guess:


Spoiler



I think Walt Jr. is going to spray paint Heisenberg on the fireplace. I don't think he's going to take his father's news well.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

ok, well here is what I'm thinking;


Spoiler



Walt will end up saving Jesse somehow...
... what I really don't understand is why he does't take his money, his family and leave! I would not want to stay in the same town as my angry Brother in Law who is bent on destroying me some way! The video is like a band aid on a festering sore... it's only going to hold for so long. I would use the relocating guy and disappear. With all that money you could live anywhere! Of course then there would be no show.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't know if any of you saw this, but I thought it was great!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nWjNgV_6yc


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes! Loved it! I saw it yesterday, Aaron Paul posted it on his twitter (no, I am not stalking him... much ) here is an imbedded version:


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well last night's episode was just crazy! I don't think I breathed for the last 10 minutes!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> Well last night's episode was just crazy! I don't think I breathed for the last 10 minutes!


I know!!!!


Spoiler



But I knew the nazis were coming. Found it a little unbelievable that ALL those shots were fired and no one fell. I can't even guess what's going to happen next. Do you think Walt Jr. will add anything to the plot before the series is over? I'm trying to imagine his reaction finding out about his dad.



I need some new binge watching suggestions. Plowed through Mad Men. Finished Top of the Lake in two days. Which shows make you grab someone by the lapel and shake them until they watch?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Loved loved "Orange is the New Black" also excellent "The Fall" with Gillian Anderson and "Hit & Miss" with Chloe Sevigny.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> Loved loved "Orange is the New Black" also excellent "The Fall" with Gillian Anderson and "Hit & Miss" with Chloe Sevigny.


Thanks!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Another good one I think is on Netflix, if you like Downton Abbey type stuff, The Grand... ! Really enjoyable series!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi all

I am a Breaking Bad fan as well and have been following it since day one

My guess over these last 3 episodes is....



Spoiler



Walt and and Hank will survive the shoot out though Hank will be badly wounded. I agree that Walt Jr is the one who spray paints the wall- that would be ironic indeed since dad is his 'hero' ( how the mighty fall)

They'll force Walt to do a cook as he agreed to do but he will escape and the bad guys will kill his family somehow. Then, afraid for what remains of his life and bent on revenge- Walt gets that huge gun from one of Saul's connections and decides to go after the bad guys....and then take the poison.





Spoiler



And I agree the shoot out bordered on the line of disbelief but I suppose even AMC has a "suit" in charge who insists that the audience wants to see a western style shoot out where nobody runs out of ammo and nobody in the group can hit what they are shooting at ( I mean it would have been better if Hank and Gomez- two trained cops who you'd assume get target practice once a year- would have been able to hit at least two of the bad guys}. Then it would have been better if they had went to black, run the credits, and we just HEAR endless gunfire. That way, despite the disbelief of such a long run of gunfire and no-one getting hit.....it would be a wilder scene because the audience doesn't KNOW who got hit because the screen is black. That way they could get away with such a long shoot out scene. But I guess it works as is. I havent read anywhere online that Breaking bad jumped the shark last week.



It'll be very interesting to see which direction the writers take us

The ultimate question of course, is do you think Walt will get away with it? Die at his own hand? Or will any remaining bad guys take him out in a hail of gunfire?

They have had a near excellent run to date with few missteps. I should think the writers are going to throw the kitchen sink at us over these next 3 episodes. Remember what Vince Gilligan promised us..... Walt will go from Mr. Chips to Scarface. I think Al Pacino will be proud of the results.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Lisa Scott said:


> I need some new binge watching suggestions. Plowed through Mad Men. Finished Top of the Lake in two days. Which shows make you grab someone by the lapel and shake them until they watch?


Well, I'm not saying whether I endorse the political slant of the show one way or another, but:

I really admire the character-moments-writing Aaron Sorkin pulls off on NEWSROOM. Season 1 was okay, but mostly just an establishing season. This season (Season 2) is much better.

Let's see, what else?

Well, ever since Peter Capaldi was announced as the next Doctor Who, I've been catching up on THE THICK OF IT, which is rather brilliant in its British humor way. There's a tie-in movie called IN THE LOOP, to be watched between Season 3 and the final run of the show, Season 4.

In guessing most people are already aware of HOMELAND.

On the comedy side, VEEP stars Julia Louise-Dryfuss as the nation's first female vice president, and has a great supporting cast around her while she portrays a character inhabiting "the most thankless position in US politics," which is the sort of role she does so well.

And I don't know if you ever saw it when it was current many years ago, but a series I fondly remember alongside the long-lamented single season of FIREFLY is the lesser-known Bruce Campbell vehicle, THE ADVENTURES OF BRISCOE COUNTY JR.

Two seasons worth of SLEDGE HAMMER! were also enjoyable but not widely remembered; it was a riff on the whole Dirty Harry type characters popular in the 1970s, in the form of a late-1980s sitcom.

And if you never saw it when it was on, I thoroughly endorse MOONLIGHTING as one of the smartest-written rom-com detective shows of the early-to-mid 1980s. The personality clash between its stars is now irrelevant, but the writing is still brilliant.

And heck, for that matter, REMINGTON STEELE is still good television for fans of the Bond before our current one. Go, Pierce Brosnan!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the show suggestions.  I'm so spoiled by binge watching, I almost hate watching TV the regular way.  (I binge-watched Firefly.  Oh, that was awesome.)
I tried Doctor Who, but sometimes the accent loses me, and I don't really get it.  There doesn't seem to be a big arch tying the shows together, just a guy hopping through time fixing things.  But I suppose that's just me, because I know there are tons of Dr. Who fans.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_on_Mars_%28U.S._TV_series%29

Jason O'Mara, Harvey Kietel
it's a cop show and a sci-fi series- trust me

And warehouse 13 will have a final 6th ( or is it 5.2?) season soon so catch that too, very imaginaitive

........and we should get back to Breaking Bad before the Mods remind us of the subject matter at hand


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

FrankZubek said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_on_Mars_%28U.S._TV_series%29
> 
> Jason O'Mara, Harvey Kietel
> it's a cop show and a sci-fi series- trust me


Don't bother with the US _Life on Mars_. Watch the UK original as well as the sequel _Ashes to Ashes_. Both are excellent.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

At first I thought the flashforward was Walt preparing for a showdown against Hank. After last episode, I'm not sure. I've heard a theory that


Spoiler



somebody (maybe the Nazis?) killed Walt's entire family, and the flashforward is him coming back for revenge.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

On second thought....



Spoiler



This IS Breaking Bad and they do not follow standard staples of tv series rules.

Maybe Hank dies as well as Jesse ( who is not only- arguably- a fan favorite, but Walt's conscious. )
Maybe Gomez- who in any other series would be expendable- somehow survives the gun fight, is left for dead and yet manages to get back to base and bring down the wrath of the law on these guys. Walt escapes but they still kill his family and Walt goes into hiding. Then with the full beard and head of hair and that big old gun- he returns for one final showdown.


At least that's my guess.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow.


Spoiler



I feel like I'm going to throw up after all that. What an emotional episode. So, the showdown with the big gun has to be the with nazis. Walt and Jesse will have to have another face off. I can't imagine how that's going to go down.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow.  That episode was crazy...


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

And now my wife is very angry, and I'm pleased as punch.



Spoiler



She always roots for the good guys, and I most certainly do not.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

That episode was INTENSE. I have no idea how to hide for spoilers on my Tapatalk app but oh my gosh. Even during the commercials I was reeling. I can't believe how fast things are going now.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

This HAS to be the episode the submit for Emmy consideration now.



Spoiler



It took this episode, I think, to really clean house on all those still hoping Walt "gets away with it" because "he's not a bad guy, he's just doing what he has to do for his family."

This ALMOST could have been the final episode, except I'm not intrigued to find out what's left for the Final Two.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just watched the latest episode and my stomach hurts.  I watch on Amazon, so I had to wait until after 1 a.m.  Oh. my. god.  I'm just reeling!  Now I can't sleep.  This is going to haunt me all week.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> This HAS to be the episode the submit for Emmy consideration now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree!


Spoiler



It could have ended right there, at least for Walt but what about Jesse?! I so want him to survive and find some kind of happily ever after...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am not going to lie, I am so anticipating yet dreading the end of this series! I actually joked with my friend that this would be the worst week to kick the bucket!  ::Knock a _lot_ of wood:: Of course there is no really good time, but this week would particularly suck. She commented that if you went to hell, they'd just replay last weeks episode over and over, while in heaven they probably have cable!

I am just planning to lay low and not do anything too risky!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I just hope it ends better than Dexter did.

I was not wowed. And I had really hoped to be after eight seasons of loyalty.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I think the finale will be amazing; it's been building up to a massive showdown.  I'll just be sad that we'll never have new Breaking Bad episodes...


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes... whatever will we do without our 16-times-a-year dose of Aaron Paul calling someone a b#($! 50 times per episode, hmm? 

(I actually have loved Breaking Bad, but came to discover it quite late compared to some...)


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

No Spoilers but still... if there are a few of you who have yet to see the last couple of episodes.....


Spoiler






Spoiler



You know... with the way the writers of the show always throw little intelligent bits of foreshadowing into nearly every episode ( esp. with the colors) I remembered what Walt said to Jesse before the bad guys took him away a few episodes back. He told Jesse to his face the one huge secret he had been keeping to himself that nobody else knew about. He had watched Jane die. Not only that...he could have done something to save her and didn't.

By doing this- he ( arguably) was giving Jesse an injection of fresh hate with which to try and escape and hunt Walt down to kill him. Or maybe Heisenberg wanted that last little dig on his former partner.
But I don't think Walter White has been completely assimilated into the Heisenberg alter ego. If anything at all....it's a way to get Jesse angry enough to stay alive to escape- if nothing else.

And now with the finale coming Sunday...even if Walt does die in the finale - even though he goes out as a wanted man with over 20 deaths on his hands- he will have, in the end, still done some good.

Jesse will more than likely walk away from the slaughter. Damaged, but alive. Headed for jail, but no longer under Walt's clutches.

All the bad guys will be dead ( possibly, including Lydia.) which, even at the cost of Hank and Gomez's lives, saves the DEA the trouble and time of a continued search for them.

So in the end- Walt will have gone out more good man than bad. Or if nothing else, there will be a balanced tally on the books. Not a complete Scarface.


At least that's what I see. Why else HAVE that moment between the two men? Walt could have easily kept the secret to himself, right? Jesse has more than enough on his plate to deal with and now THIS gets dropped in his lap! And Walt himself is being allowed to live and if he makes it home he still has a barrel of cash and a call to Saul so that he can leave town ( knowing full well his family will never forgive him for Hank's death) So knowing that..... why ELSE include that moment between them if not to give Jesse something to live for?


Either way it has been a extraordinary ride the past 5 seasons. It'll be a while before we see such a masterpiece again.
What do you think?


----------



## DaveinJapan (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice to see I'm not the only one watching previous episodes in the run-off to the big finale.  

Although in my case, it's re-watching for the most part (I was surprised how many episodes I missed though, one really crucial one involved the trip to Mexico and I dunno how I lived without it...so many pieces of the Gus backstory involved there!).

Can't wait for Sunday night!!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm anxious to get to the finale, as well, now that my Dexter finale disappointment is out of the way.

I suspect Vince Gilligan is better-positioned not to disappoint.

Frank, you shared some amazing insights.

As for what I think?

Well,


Spoiler



I said from the word go, before the first of these last eight episodes ever aired, that I didn't think Walt vs. Hank was endgame. Long before the post-gunfight episode, I had a feeling Walt vs. Hank was the mislead endgame.

To my way of thinking, even Walt vs. Gray Matter is not the true end-game here, even though that will be part of the finale.

To me, there's only one great way to end this series. The way it began.

Walt and Jesse deciding to cook meth together is how all this started.

Walt vs. Jesse is the ONLY way to end it. Walt vs. Jesse is endgame.

How will it resolve? Hard to say, but Walt vs. Jesse is the template.

Maybe Walt kills Jesse, but Walt Jr. kills Walt.

Maybe Jesse kills Walt and his transformation into his own man is completed, like Frank suggested.

Maybe Jesse kills Walt but Walt Jr. kills Jesse because of that, so that the actual son (Walt Jr.) is finally triumphant over the chosen, surrogate son of Walt (Jesse). So both Walt and Jesse die.

There are many variations with extra twists that are possible. But at the core, it's gotta be Walt vs. Jesse as endgame.

Maybe Marie or Skylar figure in somehow.

Whatever the case, I think, "There will be blood." And more of it than most of us are probably expecting.

We'll soon know if I'm onto something, or merely on something...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I will just say well done Mr. Gilligan and bravo. I am very very satisfied with it all. 

Now y'all have an A1 day!


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Now THAT was a great ending.  I feel really good about this ending.  And having tried to second guess the ending for the past few weeks, I have to say, of course, that is how it should end.  WOW!!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Very pleased.

Especially after being disappointed by Dexter....


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I was very happy with the ending. I just wish


Spoiler



that we'd learned more about the fall out years ago between Walt and Gretchen and Elliot. And while Jesse is free, won't he still be wanted by police? No doubt police will find his taped confession at the nazi compound. I wish that was a little clearer. And what do you think--will sales be up or down for Stevia?


----------



## DaveinJapan (Jun 20, 2013)

Cuechick said:


> Well I will just say well done Mr. Gilligan and bravo. I am very very satisfied with it all.
> 
> Now y'all have an A1 day!


 

Agreed. And an A1 day to you, too.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

i would like an addendum: I want to know


Spoiler



the blow by blow of Skyler's trial, I want to read about Hank's funeral, and Walt's funeral, what happens to Jesse.


 It's like you know them and want to see what happens.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd love to know what happens next, too.  I don't know if any of you have seen this...but in the Amazon Instant Video version of Breaking Bad Season 2, there are some free extras that I assume were made for the DVD set for that season.  A couple of them are "Wedding Day" (Hank breaks bad the night before his wedding to Marie) and "Good Cop, Bad Cop" (Hank and Marie role-playing in bed).  They're a little dirty but funny.


----------

